# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Multiple select in Search

## Frank

User KM in MI suggested that typing A or B or C in the search box is not efficient. It should be a multi-select. This is implement by adding the feature (next release) and also user should specify using Tag=Multiple in the search field. The connector is dictated by the Filter Connector. Works real well in the testing. 


Frank

----------

